# Strawberries



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Picked up my first flat (gallon) of strawberries today. They were up a dollar from last year ($9.00) ... but that is better than I thought they would be... I think two more flats with what I have in my garden and we should be good.


----------



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

love strawberrys-just planted a tier of them on my hillside 3 weeks ago and already have a mess of them with gig green berrys on them should have enough to can a lot--i do most of my planting in above ground boxs about 5x12 lg---remember its better to have and not need than need and not have


----------



## prep4four (Jan 17, 2010)

Our local strawberries won't start for another month. Usually it is the end of May, but we have been cold day and night so I expect they will be a week or two late.


----------

